# Jason Delucia MMA and Combat aikido



## RMACKD (Apr 29, 2005)

Taken from defend.net

www.aikidog.com Just wanted to see what everyone thought. For those who don't know after the UFC Delucia went to Japan and studied at a Pancrase gym and had a decent career in Pancrase. He also went on to create Combat Aikido and currently teaches that and mma I believe. On the forum he claims to have used aikido in his fights but I do not see anything like it. I checked out the video clips and some of the mma stuff looked okay but a lot of the combat aikido things looked ineffective. Has anyone seen any of his videos? All the reviews on his site were by aikido guys who enjoyed them.

Any opinions from here?


----------



## Shogun (Apr 29, 2005)

I have a few of the videos. They are pretty cool. what he does is, takes the basic aikido principles and tehcniques, and applies them to Pancrase/mma. for instance, he uses the motion of Ikkyo (first control) to pass someones guard. He uses the motions of Irimi and tenkan (enter and turn) to strike/outbox someone. 

Interesting stuff, for sure. His thoughts on Aikido are basically that it can be applied to anything. Jason Delucia has "black belt" (or equivelant) in Aikido, 5 animal Gung fu, Pancrase, and studied in the Lion's den for years.



> On the forum he claims to have used aikido in his fights but I do not see anything like it.


like I mentioned, it is more of "Aikido expression" in his fighting, rather than straightforward Aikido techniques. however, he did manage an entering throw/Irimi Nage (very sloppy, however) on Bas Rutten when they fought.


----------

